# Aberdeen HWD



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has been down there catching any bait. It is a little over an hour drive for me so it is nice to know if there are shad there before i make the drive. if you hit it right u can get a bunch of skippies too. any help would be great!


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

I was down thee last weekend for a couple hours with my son. We saw a few guys snagging shad, but nothing caught. 

Good luck, 
Danny


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

I went Saturday morning right at daybreak and stayed till about noon. They weren't releasing any hot water. Only caught 2 skipjacks. There was a guy throwing a net for shad but he wasn't catching any.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It took us 2 hrs with a cast net yesterday am to get about 8 shad from the boat, dont bother......about 50 people there yesterday and only saw 1 fish caught, a skippie I think, it was a little far away

Salmonid


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update guys! So does anyone know where to catch some good cat bait right now?


----------

